# The hell of BT



## Jabber (11 Oct 2005)

Has anyone experience of BT customer care, just received my online bill
Incorrect line rental
Incorrect Boardband
Incorrect Phone calls
And the bill didn't even arrive on time.
Any experience or has anyone a direct line contact as the 1904 number is a joke
Eircom/BT are they both the same? Are just both gangsters??


----------



## DrMoriarty (11 Oct 2005)

Join the crowd... http://www.btsuck.org/ (lots of threads on www.boards.ie, too)Admittedly their tech support people are better than Eircom's, by all accounts. But their accounts/billing system is a farce. Suggest you forget about 1904 and CC your correspondence to Bill.Murphy@esat.com - that's the only way I've ever got anything sorted out...


----------



## car (11 Oct 2005)

Just got their 40e BB and phone package in last saturday.  First thing I did was a line speed test.  Got a rate of 1.5mb per sec.  I was very impressed as I only asked for a 1mb line. 
While initially being pleased, am not after reading this as I hope Im not going to be charged for something I didnt ask for.  Will monitor closely.

I had a couple of small issues getting set up but will say I got through to 2 different very competent guys through their 1890 number and they sorted me.


----------



## DrMoriarty (11 Oct 2005)

car — check they haven't put you on Broadband "Plus"; they did with me initially, but I finally got them to refund the extra charge as it was down to their error. Now back to a standard 1Mb line (speeds of +500kbs) - maybe I should have said nothing, for a while longer... 

As I said, the tech support guys (and gals) are pretty good, it's just the billing department most people seem to have trouble with.


----------



## Capaill (11 Oct 2005)

see www.btirelandsucks.com for similar expereinces


----------



## car (11 Oct 2005)

will do Dr M.  thanks for the tip.


----------



## demoivre (11 Oct 2005)

The only thing that's stopping me from changing from UTV to BT is the poor customer service comments on various boards about BT. Excluding calls BT would be about 38 euro cheaper bi monthly for the 1 mb bb including line rental but I haven't had any real hassle with UTV for the past 16 months or so - hate handing out the extra money but need the reliability just the same.


----------



## Jabber (11 Oct 2005)

Thanks for all the replies, I sent a email threatening solicitor's action and at least this seems to have got some response and a direct line number.
Let you know if I have any joy, if this avenue doesn't work I'll try your email address, plus the usual housewife scenario i.e. Gerry Ryan Joe Duffy etc. no offence meant to housewife's intended. 
It's just amazing how a company can treat people like these do and in these I mean Eircom/ESB and the like.
What did Bun's Harney (when asked by RTE News what the price of a loaf of bread was Mary replied I don't know I only eat buns) shop around how can you shop around when all the stores are supplied by the one retailer.
Bertie's Celtic tiger is being powered by a couple of laughing hyena's


----------



## oulu (11 Oct 2005)

My download is 745kbps , upload 80.1kbps how fast is that taking 5/10 as avg  I am on Esat normal BB Thanks

TE=car]Just got their 40e BB and phone package in last saturday. First thing I did was a line speed test. Got a rate of 1.5mb per sec. I was very impressed as I only asked for a 1mb line. 
While initially being pleased, am not after reading this as I hope Im not going to be charged for something I didnt ask for. Will monitor closely.

I had a couple of small issues getting set up but will say I got through to 2 different very competent guys through their 1890 number and they sorted me.[/QUOTE]


----------



## ClubMan (11 Oct 2005)

This speed tester might give more accurate results for _Irish ISP _connections due to it being based locally and not somewhere remote across the internet.


----------



## etel (12 Oct 2005)

Jabber said:
			
		

> Incorrect Phone calls



Care to elaborate on this bit  ??


----------



## car (12 Oct 2005)

Oulu


> My download is 745kbps , upload 80.1kbps how fast is that taking 5/10 as avg  I am on Esat normal BB Thanks



If youre on a 1mb line I think that would be fast.  I was on NTL 1mb line for a year and averaged +-400mbs download.  you have to take into account the time you tried the test, ie, how many people you were in contention (on your loop) with at them time you ran the test.  Run the test at different times of the day over a week to get an average.  

Clubman makes a good point, use the his speed testl link instead of the one I posted as it will test about as local as you can get.   My   speed (from work)is 350kbps on internetfrog but 1.05mbps on irishisptest.  Must try this at home later on.

Either way 745kbps should be more then fast enough for home use.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Oct 2005)

Yeah - I'm on _UTV Clicksilver ADSL _which is nominally 1Mbps download and I get about 800Kbps+ in practice which is about as good as it gets. Unfortunately they (or _eircom_ as the "wholesaler") were supposed to hike the upload path from 128Kbps to 256Kbps a while back but I still only get about 100Kbps+ which suggests that the nominal speed is still 128Kbps. However these speeds are grand for me for home use and I don't do that much uploading anyway so the restricted upload speed is not a problem.


----------



## sherib (12 Oct 2005)

I'm on _Utv's ClickSilver+_ and current down speed is 1.72 Mbps using ClubMan's link. Up speed is 104kbps. It's often a lot less than 1.72 but I don't suppose it would be any faster with _Eircom_ so I'm happy enough_._ When I signed up in June the cost was to be €45/month at the end of the trial but they are now offering a new contract at €39.99/month. I can't see any difference in the Ts&Cs. but wonder if there's something I haven't noticed. 

Regarding speed testing, irishisptest.com doesn't work for me using Internet Explorer but is fine with Firefox. I have up to date Java and even changing settings in Internet Explorer, it still won't test. Has anyone any idea why this is happening?


----------



## ClubMan (12 Oct 2005)

sherib said:
			
		

> I don't suppose it would be any faster with _Eircom_ so I'm happy enough_._


Probably not since _UTV _simply resell _eircom's _wholesale residential _ADSL _package (_i-Stream_?).



> Regarding speed testing, irishisptest.com doesn't work for me using Internet Explorer but is fine with Firefox. I have up to date Java and even changing settings in Internet Explorer, it still won't test. Has anyone any idea why this is happening?


Are you sure that _IE _is configured to use _Sun's Java _runtime/_VM _and not _Microsoft's _proprietary and legacy version? Check _Tools -> Internet Options... -> Programs -> Manage Add-ons -> Java Plug-in ... _and/or _Start -> Set Program Access & Defaults -> Custom (or active profile) -> Choose a default virtual machine for Java_.


----------



## sherib (12 Oct 2005)

Thanks for reply. I went to _Tools _and noticed _Manage Add Ons..._ which I hadn't used before. Found that some of the Java Plug Ins weren't enabled so I changed that to enable and now it's working fine. Never thought of looking in _Programs_ in _Internet Options_ so thanks for that infor. When I went to _Start_, couldn't see _Set Program Access & Defaults _so now wondering where I can find that. Sorry, am still low on the learning curve


----------



## ClubMan (12 Oct 2005)

The _Set Program Access & Defaults _utility is available on _Windows 2000 _(_SP3 _or later) and _Windows XP _only as far as I know. See here for info on _W2K _and here for info on _XP_.


----------



## sherib (12 Oct 2005)

It looks from those links that I've have to have SP3 installed in order to set program access and defaults so I think I'll have a go tho' will probably get in over my head. 


> Microsoft Help and Support
> When you install SP3 or SP4 for Windows 2000, the *Set Program Access and Defaults *icon is put on the *Start* menu and in Add/Remove Programs in Control Panel. Members of the administrators group can use the Set Program Access and Defaults feature to specify the default programs to use for certain activities, such as Web browsing, sending e-mail, or media playback and to control of the display of the program's icons, shortcuts, and menu entries


. 





> This information is intended for advanced users and IT professionals.


 _That is most definitely not me!_
The trouble with most professionals is that they have forgotten how much they know, while the non-pros generally don't realise how much there is to know and have the confidence of ignorance! While not the latter category regarding IT, I enjoy a challenge and I can always cry help. If it works I won't know what to do with it - the next challenge!


----------



## ClubMan (12 Oct 2005)

Installing a _Windows Service Pack _should be simply a case of [broken link removed] and running the installer. You can choose the "enable rollback" (or whatever it's called) option to allow for uninstalling it in the unlikely event that it causes problems. Note that not installing the latest _Service Packs _and _Windows Updates _on _Windows _platforms leaves them vulnerable to security and stability problems.


----------



## sherib (12 Oct 2005)

Sorry - my fault this thread has wandered. Thanks for that advice ClubMan. I was going to leave it but now I'll go ahead. Incidentally my PC is turned on for automatic MS updates and a recent check said there were no critical updates. It seems that SP3 is optional and only IT Pros would know about it. Were it not for CM's link about how to _Set Program Access and Defaults_ I wouldn't have known that it is an advisable download. BackUp hasn't worked for me so I just hope it'll be OK. I noticed too there's even an SP7 now for later than 2000 versions of Windows but I don't need to know about that.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Oct 2005)

sherib said:
			
		

> I was going to leave it but now I'll go ahead. Incidentally my PC is turned on for automatic MS updates and a recent check said there were no critical updates.


_Windows Updates _does not distribute some or all _Service Packs _even though they generally contain critical updates. 


> It seems that SP3 is optional and only IT Pros would know about it.


Are you sure that you're not thinking of _Windows XP SP 3_? _Windows 2000 SP3 _is out ages and has even been superceded by _SP4_. 


> BackUp hasn't worked for me so I just hope it'll be OK.


What do you mean? _Windows Backup _aka _NTBackup_? Why was it not working (e.g. what errors)? If it's not working then why are you seemingly worried about _SP3 _or _SP4 _breaking it?



> I noticed too there's even an SP7 now for later than 2000 versions of Windows but I don't need to know about that.


Can you clarify what _SP _you're referring to here?


----------



## sherib (12 Oct 2005)

Sorry CM, I'm out of my depth. I think I have all the available updates based on _Belarc's_ report. That says that my OS is Windows XP Pro Service Pack 2 (build 2600). Here is the rest of the relevant part of that report:
*Internet Explorer SP2*
*Windows XP SP3 followed by 26 MS Hotfixes, latest 12.07.05*

*When I tried installing SP4 I got a message saying “The version of Windows you have installed does not match the update you are trying to install”.*

*Set Program Access & Default seems to apply to Windows 2000 and not Windows XP, which I hadn’t noticed before. When I followed this link **http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=332003 it seems that I should have had that facility when I installed XP SP1 but I haven’t and that’s a bit of a mystery - unless XP SP3 over-rides it.*

*Can't get rid of the bolding.... *


----------



## ClubMan (13 Oct 2005)

OK - from what you posted earlier:


			
				sherib said:
			
		

> It looks from those links that I've have to have SP3 installed in order to set program access and defaults ...


which is why I assumed that you had _Windows 2000 _installed. If you are on _Windows XP SP2 _with _Windows Updates _enabled (for manual or automatic installation of critical updates) then you should be up to date. In this case I don't know why you are not seeing the _Set Program Access and Defaults _configuration option.

To be fair - if you are familiar with _Belarc _and it's output then you are far from clueless in this context in my experience!


----------



## sherib (13 Oct 2005)

Am very embarrassed - _Set Program Access & Default_ was on the Start Menu all the time - I'd only looked in the Control Panel and it wasn't there. I wasted a lot of time - apart from my own. Most of the little I know has been picked up on IT threads on AAM, so, it is thanks to you (not being ingratiating) and a couple of others who share their knowledge. Without a fundamental knowledge it's a little like flying blind - not understanding why/why not something works. What I enjoy is the fact that even for an amateur like me there are endless new things to discover!


----------



## polo9n (17 Jan 2007)

seemingly my BT boardband has exceed the monthly download quota of 20GB, and BT has stopped my boardband account until 1st of next month.

this is certainly bad customer experience as they never notify me as a account user on the matter or offer me alternative solution to this, they simply cut me out and leave me in the dark?
has any BT user has similar experience ?any suggestion welcome


----------



## CCOVICH (17 Jan 2007)

On UTV if you exceed your allowance you have the option to pay extra or to be cut off.  I think being cut off is the default option, i.e. unless you indicate otherwise, this is what happens.


----------



## DrMoriarty (17 Jan 2007)

polo9n said:


> seemingly my BT boardband has exceed the monthly download quota of 20GB, and BT has stopped my boardband account until 1st of next month.
> 
> this is certainly bad customer experience as they never notify me as a account user on the matter or offer me alternative solution to this, they simply cut me out and leave me in the dark?


Are you sure that's what happened, polo9n, i.e. did someone in BT confirm it to you? It's the first time I've ever heard of someone being cut off for exceeding their cap. 

Last night at about 7:30pm my own BB connection mysteriously died, for no apparent reason. After unsuccessfully 'repairing' the network connection a few times in the Control panel and resetting the modem, I went back to letting Windows automatically assign a dynamic IP address & DNS settings, got back online, and then reset them manually.


----------



## gipimann (17 Jan 2007)

Dr M,
My BT connection died a little later in the evening too (about 9pm) and after much huffing and puffing with Windows "connectivity tests" (wha' Gay?!) it resolved itself and carried on as usual.
You were not alone!


----------



## envelope (17 Jan 2007)

mine was down last night as well.


----------



## Towger (17 Jan 2007)

So was mine. I had to reset the router. But I did discover an unsecured wireless network in the process of messing around!

Towger


----------



## polo9n (17 Jan 2007)

DrMoriarty said:


> Are you sure that's what happened, polo9n, i.e. did someone in BT confirm it to you? It's the first time I've ever heard of someone being cut off for exceeding their cap.
> 
> Last night at about 7:30pm my own BB connection mysteriously died, for no apparent reason. After unsuccessfully 'repairing' the network connection a few times in the Control panel and resetting the modem, I went back to letting Windows automatically assign a dynamic IP address & DNS settings, got back online, and then reset them manually.


 

you can be rite Dr. well they cutted me off once as i have exceed my bb limit, i didn't check with them as u know Customer service would tkae 30 mins to get thru.
i will try again and hope that solve the problem


----------



## serotoninsid (17 Jan 2007)

polo9n said:


> you can be rite Dr. well they cutted me off once as i have exceed my bb limit, i didn't check with them as u know Customer service would tkae 30 mins to get thru.
> i will try again and hope that solve the problem


Yes, mine was out last night as well but voip was working.  Theres a similar thread over at boards.ie on the subject.  Working alright at the moment. Hopefully those dns servers are fixed for good & dont blow up tonight.


----------



## polo9n (17 Jan 2007)

i checked on the BT web site if u opt to pay for the mb over to reactive accout, they will charge 1c per mb over.


----------



## DrMoriarty (18 Jan 2007)

Well, if you've exceeded 20Gb in 17 days, that would suggest an approximate cost of €10/12 per day to keep going at the rate you are... maybe you need to download a little less?


----------

